# Hindi: integration



## marrish

Hi,

There is already a thread devoted to integration in Urdu, but I'm interested to know which kind of words is used in Hindi to express ''integration''. The following are sample phrases, illustrating the scope of meaning I'd like to express in Hindi. I presume this subject has been explored many a times in Hindi:

social integration of underprivileged classes 
national integration

My humble attempt for the first phrase, leaving out the word in question:

- _shoSHit vargoN kii saamaajik integration.

_All suggestions are welcome!


----------



## nineth

It is going to be एकीकरण - also means unification.


----------



## Qureshpor

nineth said:


> It is going to be एकीकरण - also means unification.



Interesting! In Punjabi this would be "What should they do?"!


----------



## marrish

nineth said:


> It is going to be एकीकरण - also means unification.



Thank you very much for your input!
I've already known this word before but was afraid to give it as a suggestion because I had thought it means only unification.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Interesting! In Punjabi this would be "What should they do?"!


Oh yes!!! You are so right! 100% right.


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish SaaHib, how about these!

समाकलन _samaakalan _= integration
समेकन _samekan _= consolidation / fusion / integration.

The first might be better, I think.


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is already a thread devoted to integration in Urdu, but I'm interested to know which kind of words is used in Hindi to express ''integration''. The following are sample phrases, illustrating the scope of meaning I'd like to express in Hindi. I presume this subject has been explored many a times in Hindi:
> 
> social integration of underprivileged classes
> national integration
> 
> My humble attempt for the first phrase, leaving out the word in question:
> 
> - _shoSHit vargoN kii saamaajik integration.
> 
> _All suggestions are welcome!



"saamaajik sanghaTan" for the first sentence and "ekiikaraN" for the second one.
Also; it should be "... vargoN kaa"


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> marrish SaaHib, how about these!
> 
> समाकलन _samaakalan _= integration
> समेकन _samekan _= consolidation / fusion / integration.
> 
> The first might be better, I think.



Thanks for the suggestion, Faylasoof SaaHib. I have come up against the two, but I think the first one should be a better one, too. The second occurs in business-related contexts, whereas the first one appears to be mainly used in the context of maths (integrated calculus).

There are single references to samaakalan in relation to ''national'' or ''social'' - one I found on the Hindi version of the Radio Vatican (!). I suppose the usage there is OK but I'd like to have some more confirmation.

Here is the link: सोशल इंटीग्रेशन अर्थात् सामाजिक समाकलन का प्रसार करने के लिए संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ के सहदयता और पूरकता का प्रसार करने के प्रस्ताव का वाटिकन स्वागत करता है।


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> "saamaajik sanghaTan" for the first sentence and "ekiikaraN" for the second one.
> Also; it should be "... vargoN kaa"



Thank you for the contribution, it is very appreciated. I agree it should be "_... vargoN kaa_".

Seemingly on the national level, integration=unification, like nineth stated above. Your input confirms the usage in the national context, so this point is clear.

For the first sentence, with _saamaajik_ - I was very content to see it at the first glance, but I've noticed that this word is also used for ''social organization''. Could you clear my doubts, please?

Edit:
Moreover, there is also a word deceivingly similar in a way to *sanghaTan* - _sangaThan_. I must admit that the first time I read your response I'd misread it for _sangaThan_. Would you deem it possible that the instances of _saamaajik sanghaTan_ (meaning 'social organization, association') that can be found on the net should really read as ... _sangaThan_?


----------



## flyinfishjoe

Just to let you know, the back of the 2-rupee coin uses राष्ट्रीय एकता _raaShTriiya ektaa_ to mean "national integration."


----------



## tonyspeed

flyinfishjoe said:


> Just to let you know, the back of the 2-rupee coin uses राष्ट्रीय एकता _raaShTriiya ektaa_ to mean "national integration."



I would think that would mean "unity" (Govt. of India printed "integration"). 

Edit: 

After thinking about this some more, I am beginning to think the Govt. of India did not translate the nuance correctly:

Integration is
1.an act or instance of *combining into* an integral  whole.


2.an act or instance of integrating  a racial, religious, or ethnic group.


3.an act or instance of integrating  an organization, place of business, school, etc.


4.Mathematics. the operation of finding the integral  of a function or equation, especially solving a differential equation.


5.behavior, as of an individual, that is in harmony with the environment.




Ekta is a state of unity, not an act or a process.
S ايکتا एकता _ekatā_, s.f. Oneness, sameness, identity; *unity*, union, agreement, harmony; conjunction.

In my brain's English dictionary unity and integration are not the same.


----------



## greatbear

tonyspeed said:


> After thinking about this some more, I am beginning to think the Govt. of India did not translate the nuance correctly:
> 
> Integration is
> 1.an act or instance of *combining into* an integral  whole.
> 
> 
> 2.an act or instance of integrating  a racial, religious, or ethnic group.
> 
> 
> 3.an act or instance of integrating  an organization, place of business, school, etc.
> 
> 
> 4.Mathematics. the operation of finding the integral  of a function or equation, especially solving a differential equation.
> 
> 
> 5.behavior, as of an individual, that is in harmony with the environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ekta is a state of unity, not an act or a process.
> S ايکتا एकता _ekatā_, s.f. Oneness, sameness, identity; *unity*, union, agreement, harmony; conjunction.
> 
> In my brain's English dictionary unity and integration are not the same.



The Government of India has translated the nuance very well; unity also means "the quality or state of *being *made one" (definition 3a on merriam-webster.com). It is not as static as it might seem to you.


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> Thank you for the contribution, it is very appreciated. I agree it should be "_... vargoN kaa_".
> 
> Seemingly on the national level, integration=unification, like nineth stated above. Your input confirms the usage in the national context, so this point is clear.
> 
> For the first sentence, with _saamaajik_ - I was very content to see it at the first glance, but I've noticed that this word is also used for ''social organization''. Could you clear my doubts, please?
> 
> Edit:
> Moreover, there is also a word deceivingly similar in a way to *sanghaTan* - _sangaThan_. I must admit that the first time I read your response I'd misread it for _sangaThan_. Would you deem it possible that the instances of _saamaajik sanghaTan_ (meaning 'social organization, association') that can be found on the net should really read as ... _sangaThan_?



"sangaThan" is a different word altogether, and it means association, organization, etc.
"sanghaTan" could also mean organization in the sense of organizing something (not in the sense of an institution, where the word should be "sangaThan").


----------



## tonyspeed

greatbear said:


> The Government of India has translated the nuance very well; unity also means "the quality or state of *being *made one" (definition 3a on merriam-webster.com). It is not as static as it might seem to you.



You highlighted the wrong word. "the quality or *state* of being made one". Unity is a state. Integration is a process. One is the manzil. The other is the rastaa.

From Oxford:

*integration*

_ [mass noun]_

 1the action or process of integrating: _ economic and political integration_, _ *integration* of individual countries *into* trading blocs_ 
 the intermixing of people who were previously segregated: _ integration is the best hope for both black and white Americans_ 


*unity*


_[mass noun]_

1the state of being united or joined as a whole: _ European unity_, _ ways of preserving family unity_ 
 the state of forming a complete and harmonious whole, especially in an artistic context: _ the repeated phrase gives the piece unity and cohesion_ 
 _ [count noun]_ a thing forming a complex whole: _ they speak of the three parts as a unity_


----------



## greatbear

So if something is in the state of being made one, would you say that there is no process going on?


----------



## marrish

As it is the matter with many nouns ending in -ation, they may indicate a process or the outcome of this process equally well. 

I'm not particularly content with the translation of ektaa as integration, courtesy of flyinfishjoe and Bhaarat sarkaar, but I think a consensus has been reached regarding the second phrase from the OP: 

national integration - _raaShTriy_ _ektaa_ or _ekikaraNR _(consolidation, unity, unification...)


In my second query I'm rather inclined to look for the meanings in social context, as presented by tonyspeed SaaHib:



> Integration is
> 1.an act or instance of *combining into an integral whole.
> 
> 
> 2.an act or instance of integrating a racial, religious, or ethnic group.*



This concept doesn't make a presumption of uniformity, unity or unification.


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> "sangaThan" is a different word altogether, and it means association, organization, etc.
> "sanghaTan" could also mean organization in the sense of organizing something (not in the sense of an institution, where the word should be "sangaThan").



Are there any instances where संघटन has been used in the context which we are looking for here ?


----------



## greatbear

Why don't you read the Wikipedia *सामाजिक संघटन *page to see if it fits the context you are talking about, since your question is unclear to me?


----------



## marrish

Thank you for the suggestion, apparently I have not seen it before. Your previous suggestions are also very much appreciated as they help to near the conclusion.

As far as the recommended article is concerned, it is not the context I need because the Hindi version of this article seems to be a translation of the English one, which deals with the concept of ''social organism'', not integration.

In the OP I gave an example which illustrates very well which word we've been looking for:



> social integration of underprivileged classes


 and in the post #17 further clarification was given:



> This concept doesn't make a presumption of uniformity, unity or unification.


----------



## greatbear

However, before I think about it further, just to be clear what is meant, what word are you looking for: "social integration of underprivileged classes" looks very close to me to "social inclusion of underprivileged classes". What's the difference between the two here, if there is any?

Note that "sanghaTan" has nothing to do usually with uniformity or unity. However, in most contexts, since integration itself has to do with unification, so has "sanghaTan".


----------



## marrish

Again, thank you for your consideration and additional questions. In this way we can be sure to reach a conclusion!

Inclusion is an element of this term. It is very near, but not the whole.

I have followed the link from tonyspeed's post, and these meanings seem to fit the bill:

- to give or cause to give equal opportunity and consideration to (a racial, religious, or ethnic group or a member of such a group): _to integrate minority groups in the school system._

- creating a harmonious society (in Urdu, ham-aahaNg-saazii)

I like sanghaTan a lot and I'm happy to hear you confirm that it doesn't have the element of uniformity. That's great!
The only thing which troubles me is that this word is used on Wiki as 'organism' and it is used many a times as an 'organization'.

I'd be content to see its usage in the context I provided.

​


----------



## greatbear

As far as I understand, the following article should fulfill your requirements:

http://www.dw.de/dw/article/0,,6071218,00.html

The article talks about integration of foreigners in the fabric of a society. Inclusion is again a strong element and there is no "unification" involved. As you would notice, the word "ekikaraN" is also used, which again means integration, not necessarily unification.

"sanghaTan" is also organism: that's why it is difficult for you to find the word online in this context. (Refer to http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.2:1:1420.caturvedi ). The word comes from "ghaTan", which means how something is bound up, how something is adhering in its connections: and thus we have "sanghaTan" and "vighaTan" (refer to http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.2:1:157.caturvedi for the latter; there is also the much rarely used "apghaTan").

Also, many confuse "sanghaTan" with "sangaThan", which also means organism but in another sense (institution), which is why many of the online sources are in fact just examples of a wrong word used. (Of course, there is also the root word "gaThan", which again means how something is constituted.)


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> As far as I understand, the following article should fulfill your requirements:
> 
> http://www.dw.de/dw/article/0,,6071218,00.html
> 
> The article talks about integration of foreigners in the fabric of a society. Inclusion is again a strong element and there is no "unification" involved. As you would notice, the word "ekikaraN" is also used, which again means integration, not necessarily unification.
> 
> "sanghaTan" is also organism: that's why it is difficult for you to find the word online in this context. (Refer to http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.2:1:1420.caturvedi ). The word comes from "ghaTan", which means how something is bound up, how something is adhering in its connections: and thus we have "sanghaTan" and "vighaTan" (refer to http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.2:1:157.caturvedi for the latter; there is also the much rarely used "apghaTan").
> 
> Also, many confuse "sanghaTan" with "sangaThan", which also means organism but in another sense (institution), which is why many of the online sources are in fact just examples of a wrong word used. (Of course, there is also the root word "gaThan", which again means how something is constituted.)



*First of all, many thanks for the detailed answer and assistance. This contribution has been helpful in approaching the conclusion.

You are right this time, the meaning of the word as presented in the context of this article approximately fits the bill. However, I'm still on quest towards the usage of 'integration' in Hindi in the Indian context. As far as quality requirements are concerned, the article could have been written more neatly, avoiding language slips.
*
*It is fine to notice the word ekiikaraNR; however it is difficult to follow you on the point of its significance. In contrast to how this word is experienced by you, ekiikaraNR means nothing more or less of unification, and there is no 'integration' involved. 

The article informs about a speech by the (now ex-) German President on the occasion of the 20th anniversary of the German Unification (Deutsche (Wieder-) Vereinigung), this being referred to with ekiikaraNR.
*
*The text (or the Pres.) indeed talked about integration as well, so this article has proven helpful in this respect, and I agree that there was no unification involved, rather inclusion, in the topic that was being addressed.*

*What you said about *_saNghaTan_* is hugely appreciated - nice research and explanation. Only this word is used by DW in the sense of 'integration'. Further on this subject, there is another article at*http://www.dw.de/dw/article/0,,6071235,00.html
*where integration is assigned the same word. I remember that you had suggested this word before!
*
Keeping in mind that these articles are a translated compilation of the original German(?) texts, it would be meritable to check whether this word is used as such in Indian contexts, apart from its meanings 'organism', 'organization' which we have already discussed here.


----------

